#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  instalacao pfsense

## jesueld

ola pessoal sou usuario do mikrotik a tempos.. estou querendo testar o pfsense.. ouvi falar q ele e muito bom.. e tem um recurso muito entereçante sobre load balance q preciso muito. alguem tem ou pode me ajudar na instalacao desse sistema ?

----------


## irado

caramba, mano.. vc NEM AO MENOS pra olhar a documentação, né? quer tudo prontinho.. então procure um consultor que faça enquanto vc olha. E PAGUE pra que êle faça pra vc.

Simples: RTFM. 

O site do pfsense tem documentação completíssima, inclusive ANIMADA, mostrando TUDO o q vc precisa saber pra instalar/administrar o produto.

cada um que me aparece..

 :Frown: 

flames > /dev/null

----------


## jdmano

parceiro estou postando necessitando de informacoes.. se vc nao esta disposta a me ajudar por favor nao post.

----------

